# Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di



## jele (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane ein neues Echolot mit GPS zu kaufen und bin auf das o.g. Gerät gestoßen.
Hat damit jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung gesammelt oder kann eventuell eine Alternativen empfehlen, die im Preisegment von 500EU liegen.
Ich möchte damit auch eigene Karten erstellen (das ist soweit mit Drittsoftware möglich - schon recherchiert) und brauche das Gerät eher fürs Ruderboot und Binnengewässer.

Danke vorab für Euer Feedback!

Gruß
jele


----------



## michaelghm (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Hi, bist Du schon irgendwie fündig geworden? Ich hab gerade das 571x ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## jele (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Ne,

leider noch nicht, das Wetter macht ja auch nicht richtig Spaß zum Angeln, insofern ist es nicht wirklich eilig.

Das 571x ist meines Wissen nur ohne GPS-Funktion (im Vergleich zum 581i), fraglich ist eben, ob das "DI" in der Praxis dann soviel zum Einsatz kommt.

Halte mich aber gerne auf den Laufenden, wie deine Entscheidung aussieht!

VG
Jele


----------



## michaelghm (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Naja da man beide Sachen (anscheinend) parallel im Splitscreen betreiben kann, ist der Mehrwert ja schon gegeben. Man hätte praktisch beide Vorteile und den Nachteil kann man ja praktisch durch den jeweils anderen Bildschirm ausgleichen. 
GPS also 581 hatte ich auch überlegt aber ich finde, beim GPS sollte dann schon ein Farbbildschirm bei sein, oder?

Das Wetter aktuell ist aber - würd ich mal denke gut, um noch ein paar Schnäppchen zu machen, bevor die Nachfrage wieder steigt

edit: ich sehe gerade, dass das 581 kein di hat, ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass man das 571+gps bekommt.


----------



## jele (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Das Thema "SW/Farbe" ist bei mir auch noch nicht durch, da die 16 Graustufen in der Realität ja doch weniger sind und bei 256 Farben man  mehr darstellen/sehen kann - insbesondere, wenn man auch noch Karten übers GPS darstellen lassen möchte. 
Ansonsten bräuchte ich das GPS eher zur Markierung von Spots auf meinem Vereinssee, da könnte ich die "Farbe" verkraften.

Zum Thema Schnäppchen: einige Händler haben wohl noch nicht die aktuelle Modellpalette vorrätig oder Ihre Shops aktualisiert, zumindest sehe ich noch oft das Vorgängermodell im Angebot.
Wo hast du dein Schnäppchen gegesehen?

edit: doch, das aktuelle 581i hat di (s. Humminbird.com)


----------



## michaelghm (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Bei Ebay und Lieferung aus den Vereinigten Staaten kommt man preislich ohne Zoll bei ca. 230 Euro raus - für ein Gerät, welches in Deutschland 500 Tacken kosten soll - das ist der Hammer. Blöderweise sind die Humminbirdgeräte in Amerika auf Englisch (was nicht so dramatisch wäre) und amerikanischen Maßeinheiten festgesetzt:-(


----------



## jele (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

...und das Kartenmaterial und GPS auch nicht richtig laufen.

Aber in der Tat, ist es nicht verständlich, dass die Geräte inkl. Tax und Zoll dann noch 200€ weniger kosten.

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob nur die Firmware auf dem Gerät anders ist (was soll es sonst sein?) und damit ein Update auf ein "deutsches" Gerät möglich wäre (wenn man die passende Firmware hätte)? 

Naja, alles "wenn's und aber's", bringt ein schlussendlich nicht weiter.

Jele


----------



## michaelghm (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Mh, ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Lowrance ein neues Gerät aus der Eliteklasse vorgestellt hat. Die decken genau die Humminbirds ab, die wir uns gerade anschauen aber eben mit Farbbildschirm.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l4BJOFrPWA&feature=player_embedded
Die kosten zwar mehr als die Humminbirds - vergleichbar mit den Humminbirds mit Farbbildschirm. Aber ich erinnere mich dunkel gelesen zu haben, dass man bei Lowrance problemlos Sprache und Maßeinheit umstellen kann. Ich werde jetzt dahingehend nochmal nachforschungen anstellen und dann berichten. Würde dann wahrscheinlich importieren, denn hier kosten die Dollarpreis=Europreis und ein bissel Draufschlag.

Dein Problem wird dabei das Geofencing sein beim GPS sein. Müsste man mal schauen, ob man das irgendwie umgehen kann


----------



## Ganescha (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Hallo Jele,
ich hatte ein Humminbird 728 irgendwas.
Bereits nach wenigen Tagen musste ich feststellen, das das Display permanent vollständig beschlug und somit beinahe undurchsichtig wurde. Wollte reklamieren. Der Verkäufer riet, dieses erst am Ende der Saison zu tun, da die Reparatur Monate dauern könnte. Gut - im November abgegeben, im Mai wieder bekommen. Gleiches Spiel. Ende der 2. Saison wieder abgegeben. Reparatur wurde abgelehnt, da Garantie abgelaufen. Habe es dem Verkäufer vor die Füße geworfen. Habe ein bisschen Geld zurück bekommen. Er hat es wohl in den Müll geschmissen. Die Löcher im Cockpittisch habe ich geflickt. Auf der Bootsmesse habe ich bei diversen Händlern nachgebohrt. Ich bin wohl nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem. Nun habe ich ein Raymarine integriert im Kartenplotter. Funktioniert vom Feinsten!
HUMMINBIRD FÜR MICH "NIE WIEDER!!!"


----------



## michaelghm (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Ich hab in den Tiefen des www gelesen, dass das Beschlagen eher bei S/W Geräten auftritt un an einer schlechten Isolierung liegt und zu wenig Stickstoff im Gerät. 
Irgendwie muss man, wenn es beschlägt wohl das Gerät vom Fachmann öffnen lassen und neu mit Stickstoff befüllen. Selber aufmachen verschlimmert das Ganze nur, da dann auch das letzte Gas entweicht

Vielen Dank Ganesha für das Feedback zum Gerät.

edit: http://blog.angeln.de/praxis/bootsangeln/vernebelt-arger-mit-echoloten/


----------



## Ganescha (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*



michaelghm schrieb:


> "Ich hab in den Tiefen des www gelesen, dass das Beschlagen eher bei S/W Geräten auftritt un an einer schlechten Isolierung liegt und zu wenig Stickstoff im Gerät.
> Irgendwie muss man, wenn es beschlägt wohl das Gerät vom Fachmann öffnen lassen und neu mit Stickstoff befüllen. Selber aufmachen verschlimmert das Ganze nur, da dann auch das letzte Gas entweicht"
> 
> ... das mit dem Stickstoff wird nichts. Die Geräte sind nicht Gasdicht. Das ist auch das Problem, warum sie beschlagen. Die Feuchtigkeit kriecht durch das Gehäuse im Bereich der Steckverbindungen. Die farbigen Geräte sind meines Wissens genauso aufgebaut... . Ich wünsche dir ein gutes Händchen für die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## frxxsenmxnn (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Will ja nicht unken, aber eigene Karten beim Humminbird ist glaub ich nicht machbar. Kannst lediglich ein paar Tiefenlinien zu Tracks wandeln und Gut. Ein See mit ausgefüllter Flächen ist M.E. nicht machbar. Die Dichtigkeit von Lowrance lässt in der Tat zu wünschen übrig, Kumpel hatte auch 2x einen Tausch, und beim dritten mal war die Garantie wech!


----------



## michaelghm (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Humminbird 581i Combo HD Di*

Lowrance? Da oben ist aber ein Humminbird zu sehen. |uhoh:

Trifft das Foggingproblem bei Farbgeräten denn weniger häufig auf?


Die ersehnte Antwort ist da: 
Hi Michael, 

The  Elite series from Lowrance will work in both the US and Germany. There  are menu options to change the language and units of measure to your  needs. 


Best regards, 
Matthew


----------

